# How do vets determine age?



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I’ve been meaning to ask this for some time now....

I was wondering what method vets used when determining the age of a dog – when they have absolutely no background info on the animal.

I’m asking because my parents adopted a cocker spaniel about 4 years ago. He was a stray picked up off the streets. The “pound” told my mom the dog was about 4-5 years old. That would make him 8-9 years old now. However, he does seem older than that to me. He is very gray around the face area and his teeth are in poor shape (I’m working on the teeth). He tires pretty easily and likes to sleep a lot (which is fine, of course).  

Since my mom died, Buddy has pretty much moved in with us. He and Miikka get a long very well but she really tires him out. This makes me wonder if he is older than we think. 

Buddy goes to a vet my dad insists on using. He pays Buddy’s vet bills so I don’t feel I can argue about changing vets. I don’t particularly like this vet, though. I’ve asked about his age in the past and she just smiles and says something like “ He’s older. What difference does it really make?” :thinking: Dumb!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think anything above 3 years is hard to tell. Some dogs grey earlier than others, some have yuckier teeth than others. It's all a guess once they lose their puppy teeth.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

With Regen, they did their best guess using her teeth and her overall condition- the rescue and her new vet both concluded that she was about a year old. The vet did say their guess could be off by a couple of months in either direction. I always wonder if she is older or younger than what we were told.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've often wondered if Audrey is older than she was quoted (it doesn't matter to me, but I do like to know their ages for medical reasons).

She was quoted at approx 6 months, but as she was in such horrific condition upon rescue, missing approx half her teeth, and the other half in such poor condition, it was a guess at best. She could've been 6 months or 3 years. When they have had a hard life (even a young hard life) it's anyones guess as to age.

I think she is older (based on their estimate, she would be due to turn 5 this Jan). I'll bet she is at least as old as Akira, who is turning 7 yrs this Nov.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

When we found Bella she weighed 19 pounds and looked like about 3 months, the vet said she had her adult teeth and guessed about 5 months. She still seems very young to me. My dad just rescued a dog that they said was about a year, she seems very young to me and still chews like crazy!


----------



## swifty78 (Aug 1, 2012)

hi im the owner of a German Shepherd named Tink she is a female i was wondering if you can tell how old she is from my pic as weve been told 2 one vet said 1 and the former owner hadnt had her long and she wasent sure, she is still losing her puppy fur especially round her legs, neck sides and back any help or advice would be appreciated


----------

